# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Βασανιστές ζώων

## VASSILIOS

Έχουμε ακούσει ή έχουμε δει, ανθρώπους να χτυπούν δένουν και γενικά βασανίζουν ζώα στους δρόμους. 
  Υπάρχουν και οι άλλοι βασανιστές, αυτοί που παίρνουν ζώα στο σπίτι τους και τα κακομεταχειρίζονται πολλές φορές οι ίδιοι ή γίνονται τα ζωάκια, έρμαια στα χεριά των παιδιών τους. 

  Η κακές συνθήκες διαβίωσης, (μικρό, βρώμικο και σκουριασμένο κλουβί, με την τροφή ανακατεμένη με τις κοτσουλιές, αφού δεν είχε καθαριστεί ποτέ), ήταν ο λόγος που έφτασε στα χέρια μου η καρδερίνα, που είχε την κακή τύχη να πέσει θύμα του γερακιού, λόγο της δικής μου απροσεξίας πριν λίγο καιρό.
  Ο βασανισμός με αποτέλεσμα σπασμένο φτερό  από έναν πιτσιρικά και η απάθεια της μητέρας του,  με έβγαλαν σήμερα απ τα ρούχα μου και εγώ αν ανοίξω το στόμα μου δεν σταματώ. 
  Η ηλίθια δικαιολογία δεν έχω που να το δώσω, είχε αποτέλεσμα να έρθει το άμοιρο στα χέρια μου.  Έχω βέβαια πρόβλημα χώρου, αλλά θα βρούμε την λύση. Το θέμα ήταν πρωτίστως, να γλιτώσω το πουλάκι απ’ τα χειρότερα.  Εκτός των άλλων η τροφή του ήταν χύμα από σουπερ μάρκετ, μόνο ένας σπόρος και η ποτίστρα του.......μέσα στην πρασινάδα.

  Πάνω στα νεύρα μου δεν ρώτησα, ούτε αν είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό, ούτε πόσο χρονών είναι.
  Το δεξί του φτερό είναι μόνιμα μισάνοιχτο, το αριστερό το έχω δει και κλειστό αλλά συνήθως είναι λίγο ανοιχτό.
  Την βοήθεια σας παρακαλώ, σε πια υπηρεσία μπορώ να δώσω να το φροντίσουν.

----------


## Assimakis

Το καημενο. Γιατι τα εχουν ετσι; Ευτυχως που το πηρες.Νομιζω αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι θυληκο

----------


## Anestisko

Βασιλη οτι και να πεις εχεις δικιο.... ολοι ξερουμε οτι καπιοι ανωιτοι ανθρωποι φερονται με απαραδεκτο τροπο στα ζωντανα με το να τα κακοποιουν και να τους φερονται αθλια..... σου ευχομαι να καταφερεις να περιθαλψεις το πουλακι!
 μπραβο για το ενδιαφερον σου!!!

----------


## Assimakis

Αν μπορεις παρτου ενα κλουβι που να μην ειναι σκουριασμενο και παρτου ξυλινες πατηθρες θα ειναι πιο καλα ετσι. Αν εχει σπασει το φτερο του καλο ειναι να το πας σε κτηνιατρο

----------


## Ρία

καλησπέρα! δεν μπορείτε να το κρατησετε εσεις;;; έχετε σκοπο να το δωρίσετε;;

----------


## Ρία

σας καταλαβαινω πάντως.... κ εγώ ώρες ώρες βγαίνω εκτός εαυτου με κάτι τέτοιους  :Mad0054:  :Mad0054:  :Mad0054:  :Mad0054:  :redface:  :redface:  :redface:  :redface:  :redface:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:

----------


## VASSILIOS

> καλησπέρα! δεν μπορείτε να το κρατησετε εσεις;;; έχετε σκοπο να το δωρίσετε;;


Δεν μπορω να το κρατησω Ρια. Εχω κλεισει την βεραντα με κλουβια και ζευγαρωστρες και θα μπει και κλουβα πτησης, εχω και μια ζευγαρωστρα μεσα στο σπιτι.......

----------


## Ρία

μακαρι να ηταν αρσενικό!!!!!

----------


## Assimakis

θυληκο ειναι τελικα ε;

----------


## VASSILIOS

Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γενους ειναι.

----------


## Ρία

μάλλον.......αν μπορεί κάποιος να πει σίγουρα....,αν ήταν αρσενικό θα τα βρίσκαμε κ.βασιλη.....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μακαρι να μπορουσα να το υιοθετησω εγω! Θα ηταν χαρα μου.. ομως, μιας και με τις αναπαραγωγες (αν πανε ολα καλα), δεν νομιζω να χωρεσει κλουβι στο σπιτι..! Ελπιζω να παει σε καλα χερια!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Το πουλακι ειναι θηλυκο γιατι εχει καφε χαλινο.
Αλλα θα πρεπει να κανεις κατι φγιατι ειναι σε ασχ μη κατασταση...  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*Βασιλη, πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη σε ευχαριστω για το θεμα που θιγεις ,με την ευκαιρια της επαφης σου με αυτο το πουλακι ! πρεπει ολοι να ευαισθητοποιηθουμε και να σκεπτομαστε πριν γινουμε κατοχοι πουλιων ,οτι εχουμε στην ευθυνη μας ψυχες και οχι κατι αψυχο !

----------


## lagreco69

Μπραβο!! Βασιλη για την  κινηση σου, ευχομαι συντομα να του βρεις ενα ζεστο σπιτι που θα το φροντισουν οπως του αρμοζει.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Βασίλη.. αυτό πιάνεται; είναι ήρεμο εννοώ;

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Βασίλη.. αυτό πιάνεται; είναι ήρεμο εννοώ;


Ναι Καρολινα. Μετα απο δυο-τρια ψιλοτσιμπηματακια, χαιδευοντας το στο στηθος, ανεβηκε στο χερι μου που ειχα μεσα στο κλουβι. Ηθελα να το βγαλω εξω, αλλα οι πορτες ειναι μικρες και φοβαμαι να το πιασω, γιατι πρεπει να ποναει η φτερουγα του.

----------


## Ρία

ναι καλυτερα αφήστε το.....εφόσον είναι τόσο ήρεμο, είναι πολύ καλό!!! <3

----------


## saxo_29

Καρολινα πολυ αμφιβαλω να ειναι ημερο το πουλακι, μιας και εστω εαν ηταν καποτε ημερο, με οσα εχει τραβηξει το καιμενο, δεν μπορουμε να περιμενουμε να εχει παραμεινει ημερο.
Βασιλη το "σπασμενο φτερο" θελει ακινητοποιηση, πρεπει να δεθει απαλα πανω στο σωματακι του πουλιου, μονο ετσι θα μπορεσει να δεσει κανονικα χωρις να μεινει παραλυτο αυτο το φτερο. Τα κοκκαλακια σε τοσο μικρα πουλια ειναι πολυ λεπτα και ευαισθητα και ειναι δυσκολο ακομη και πτηνιατρος να το ξαναβαλει εντελος στην θεση του. Εαν μπορεισ ειτε πηγαινε το σε πτηνιατρο να το δεσει ειτε εαν μπορεις εσυ, πιασ'το με πολυ ηρεμο τροπο και δεσ' το φτερο απαλα πανω στο σωματακι του με εναν πολυ λεπτο επιδεσμο και μετα με λιγη ταινια. Αφησε το δεμενο για 14-21 μερες και μετα βγαλε τον επιδεσμο, το κοκαλο θα εχει δεσει πλεον.

Εαν ειμασταν ποιο κοντα θα σε βοηθουσα να το κανεις ή εαν με εμπιστευοσουν θα το υοθετουσα εγω, ειναι πενταμορφο το πουλακι.


Καρολινα συγνωμη.. τελικα ειδα ο Βασιλης ειπε οτι ειναι ημερο.

----------


## Ρία

θα έλεγα ότι θα ήταν λάθος θα δεθεί το φτερό....το πουλι θα στρεσαριστει πολύ κ είναι πιθανό να χάσει την ισορροπία του κ να πέσει κ να χτυπησει άσχημα...το έχω πάθει σε καναρίνι κ ευτυχως το έλυσα αμέσως κ δεν είχε χτυπησει. το φτερό έδεσε...λίγο στραβά αλλά έδεσε κ μετά δεν είχε θέμα στις πτήσεις....πιστευω πως είναι ταλαιπωρημένο αλλά όχι σπασμένο....θα κρεμόταν ανεξέλεκτα....

----------


## Καρολίνα

Μάλιστα.. λοιπόν εγώ θα αναφέρω τί και πότε μπορώ να προσφέρω για το πουλάκι... περίμενε αν νομίζεις να δεις μήπως υπάρξει και κάποιος άλλος που να μπορεί κάτι καλύτερο και πιο σύντομα... κι εδώ είμαστε  :Happy: 

1) Σε περίπτωση που μου δοθεί, θα ήθελα παράλληλα απο τα παιδιά εδώ και μια λίστα πτηνιάτρου (τα δικά μου τα πηγαίνω σε κτηνίατρο που ομως "ασχολείτε"... αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχει προκύψει - ακόμη έστω - κάτι σοβαρό, οπότε καλύπτομαι έτσι).

2) Ιατρική φροντίδα (πτηνίατρο) μπορώ να του προσφέρω άμεσα (αν κλειστεί δηλαδή ραντεβού απο τον γιατρό ακόμη και την ίδια μέρα).

3) Κλουβί έχω καινούριο (εκείνο το στρογγυλό - τα παιδιά ξέρουν - που  είχα τον Τουτουή), αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο (όχι όμως και μικρό). Γνωρίζω ότι δεν είναι το καλύτερο, όμως η αγορά ενός νέου ειδικά για το πουλάκι θα μπορέσω να πραγματοποιήσω σε 2 με 3 εβδομάδες.

4) Τροφές, παιχνίδια κτλ να θεωρηθεί δεδομένο ότι θα του έχω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ να βρω




Σημειώνω για να γνωρίζεις, ότι έχω ήδη 2 lovebirds κι ένα καναρινάκι (και κάποια άλλα ζωάκια αλλά δεν ανήκουν στα.. πτηνά, μα και ούτε τα πτηνά κινδυνεύουν απο εκείνα)...... επίσης έχω κι ένα παιδί μικρής ηλικίας (το αναφέρω επειδή μίλησες περί κακοποίησης απο "παιδί"). Η δικιά μου όμως δεν βάζει χέρι στα πουλιά, εκτός αν είμαι δίπλα ακριβώς και το επιτρέψω (άρα πιστεύω πως δεν έχει φόβο το φτερωτό).


Τελευταίο μου πρόβλημα.. είναι η απόσταση (βλέπω από το προφίλ σου "Μαρκόπουλο"). Επειδή προσωπικά δεν έχω μεταφορικό μέσο δικό μου.. θα έπρεπε/πρέπει να βρεθεί άλλος τρόπος.



Σκέψου και μου λες

----------


## saxo_29

Εαν ειναι απλα ταλαιποριμενο ή στραμπουλιγμα, τοτε συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου Ρια, εαν ομως ειναι σπασιμο θελει ακινητοποιηση.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/davehansen/fracture.html
http://www.bssainc.org.au/first-aid-for-birds.html

εαν απαγορευονται τα εξωτερικα λινκ ζητω συγνωμη.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Παιδιά δεν είμαι εις θέση να γνωρίζω αν πρέπει ή όχι να δεθεί το φτερό... αλλά ούτως ή άλλως εγώ αν δεν μιλήσει γιατρός.. δεν πράττω.

Σχετικά με το όχι ήμερο... η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν είναι ήμερο..είναι απλά διευκόλυνση στην περίπτωση που χρειάζεται να το πιάνεις για κάποια ιατρική φροντίδα που θα συστηθεί.

Αλλιώς.. έχω συνηθίσει στις "αγριάδες" χααχχαχαα

----------


## saxo_29

Καρολινα με εχεις παρεξηγησει μαλλον. Δεν προσπαθω ουτε να σε ενθαρυνω, ουτε να σε αποτρεψω απο το να υοθετησεις το πουλακι, ουτε σε συναγωνιζομαι να το υοθετησω εγω. Εγω αυτη την στιγμη κοιταω εαν μπορει να βοηθηθει το πουλακι αμεσα, απο κει και περα, μακαρι να ειναι καλα το πουλακι και να στο δωσει ο Βασιλης και να εχει μια υπεροχη ζωη κοντα σου.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα με εχεις παρεξηγησει μαλλον. Δεν προσπαθω ουτε να σε ενθαρυνω, ουτε να σε αποτρεψω απο το να υοθετησεις το πουλακι, ουτε σε συναγωνιζομαι να το υοθετησω εγω. Εγω αυτη την στιγμη κοιταω εαν μπορει να βοηθηθει το πουλακι αμεσα, απο κει και περα, μακαρι να ειναι καλα το πουλακι και να στο δωσει η Βασιλης και να εχει μια υπεροχη ζωη κοντα σου.




Γιατί λες ότι σε παρεξήγησα; είπα την γνώμη μου σχετικά με το θέμα "φτερό", επειδή είδα δύο διαφορετικές απόψεις.


(υγ. ακόμη και να προσπαθούσες - δεν λέω πως - ούτε ενθάρρυνση.. ούτε αποτροπή.. θα μπορούσε να περάσει. Είμαι απλά αυτό που λένε.. "ξεροκέφαλη"  :: )


Και φυσικά κανείς δεν συναγωνίζεται κανέναν.... αλλιώς θα έλεγα "όλα τα καλά θα τα έχει απο... χτες κιόλας!"

----------


## Ρία

καρολίνα πιστευω πως είναι οκ εκείνο το κλουβι...αν δεν κάνει βέβαια μπορώ να σ δανείσω εγώ......

από πτηνιάτρους υπάρχει η διάσημη λίστα που ελπιζω ότι κάποιος θα την στείλει  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

καρολινα σε ποια περιοχη μενεις? ισως μπορω αυριο να το μεταφερω εγω.

----------


## Ρία

κ πριν πας μαρία μπορώ να σ δώσω το κλουβι αν μπορείς μιας που μένουμε κ στην ίδια περιοχή

----------


## Καρολίνα

> καρολινα σε ποια περιοχη μενεις? ισως μπορω αυριο να το μεταφερω εγω.



Καισαριανή είμαι Μαρία

----------


## Καρολίνα

> καρολίνα πιστευω πως είναι οκ εκείνο το κλουβι...αν δεν κάνει βέβαια μπορώ να σ δανείσω εγώ......
> 
> από πτηνιάτρους υπάρχει η διάσημη λίστα που ελπιζω ότι κάποιος θα την στείλει



Ρία το αν κάνει ή όχι θα το πουν μάλλον οι ειδικοί μας εδώ  :: 

Πάντος όταν το είχαν δει στο καναρινάκι.. μου μπάσαν τις φωνές  :sad:  χεχ

----------


## mariakappa

αυριο σχολαω 8 ή 9 απο κηφισια.εαν μπορειτε και οι 2 να με περιμενετε θα το μεταφερω εγω.

το κλουβακι οντως δεν ειναι καταλληλο ουτε για παπαγαλο ουτε για κανενα αλλο ειδος αλλα τετοιες ωρες τετοια λογια.μετα απο αυτα που τραβηξε το κλουβακι ειναι το τελευταιο που θα το απασχολει.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Περίμενε λίγο Μαρία, δεν ξέρουμε ούτε καν τι θα αποφασίσει ο ιδιοκτήτης του! Υπάρχει και ο Κώστας που ενδιαφερεται  :Happy: )

----------


## Ρία

γενικά δεν ξέρω ποιος θα το πάρει.....εγώ πάντως θα βοηθησω γιατί είχα πολλά μπάτζι....αν το θέλει η καρολ θα δανεισω το κλουβι που είναι κατάλληλο(θα ήθελα να το χαρίσω αλλά δεν ειναι δικό μου)

αν το θέλει ο κώστας κ τελικά το πάρει, αν χρειάζεται κάτι εδω ειμαστε  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Καρολινα μπορω να σου στειλω και μια ζευγαρωστρα 60αρα αν ειναι να προσεξεις το πουλακι αυτο!!!!!
Οτι χρειαστειτε εδω ειμαι!

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Έχω βέβαια πρόβλημα χώρου, αλλά θα βρούμε την λύση. Το θέμα ήταν πρωτίστως, να γλιτώσω το πουλάκι απ’ τα χειρότερα.


Μαρια 8-9 το βραδυ?

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα μπορω να σου στειλω και μια ζευγαρωστρα 60αρα αν ειναι να προσεξεις το πουλακι αυτο!!!!!
> Οτι χρειαστειτε εδω ειμαι!



 :Happy: )) Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!  Μα επειδή με τα δανεικά/χαριστικά δεν έχω καλές σχέσεις (εεεεε η ξεροκεφαλιά που έλεγα; ).. ΜΟΝΟ αν καταλήξετε πως πρέπει ΑΜΕΣΑ (επιτόπου) να μετακινηθεί... που και πάλι θα δω τί θα κάνω για αγορά "τώρα!"  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

> Μαρια 8-9 το βραδυ?


θα σχολασω ή 8 ή 9 .θα το ξερω αυριο το μεσημερι.αρα το πολυ κατα τις 9:30 πιστευω θα εχω ερθει.υπολογιζω ενα μισαωρο απο κηφισια για μαρκοπουλο μεσω αττικης οδου.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> θα σχολασω ή 8 ή 9 .θα το ξερω αυριο το μεσημερι.αρα το πολυ κατα τις 9:30 πιστευω θα εχω ερθει.υπολογιζω ενα μισαωρο απο κηφισια για μαρκοπουλο μεσω αττικης οδου.



Μαρία εσένα που σε βολεύει μετά να είμαι εγώ; - αν το πάρω εγώ φυσικά

----------


## mariakappa

> Μαρία εσένα που σε βολεύει μετά να είμαι εγώ; - αν το πάρω εγώ φυσικά


σπιτι σου εισαι μια χαρα χαχα

----------


## Καρολίνα

> σπιτι σου εισαι μια χαρα χαχα




πω πω δεν λες τίποτα! χαχαχαχαχα

εντάξει.. μην υπερβάλλουμε όμως  :Happy:  άλλο δυσκολεύομαι να φτάσω ως Μαρκόπουλο.. κι άλλο δεν μπορώ να κουνήσω ρούπι  :: 


άλλωστε στο γιατρό πως θα το πάω; να του δώσω google map να πετάξει μόνο του; lol

----------


## mariakappa

δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.θα εχω GPS.απο τη μια μερια της αττικης οδου θα μπω απο την αλλη μερια θα βγω.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.θα εχω GPS.απο τη μια μερια της αττικης οδου θα μπω απο την αλλη μερια θα βγω.



σίγουρα απο κάπου θα έβγαινες... 

για να μην φας κι όλη σου την μέρα στους δρόμους το λέω... ήδη θα είναι αργά

----------


## saxo_29

> Υπάρχει και ο Κώστας που ενδιαφερεται )


Καρολινα ειναι πανεμορφο το πουλακι και θα μπορουσα να το προσεξω λογο οτι δεν εχω πολλα κατοικιδια και θα ειχα χρονο αλλα απο εμενα το πεδιο ειναι ελευθερο που λενε..χαχαχ 
Πιστευω οτι θα το φροντισεις αριστα.
Οτι βοηθεια θες εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## mariakappa

> σίγουρα απο κάπου θα έβγαινες... 
> 
> για να μην φας κι όλη σου την μέρα στους δρόμους το λέω... ήδη θα είναι αργά


χαχαχα ετσι ελπιζω κι εγω. οτι θα βγω.χαχα
πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.μονο να κατεβεις να το παρεις.δηλαδη να μην χρειαστει να παρκαρω.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα ειναι πανεμορφο το πουλακι και θα μπορουσα να το προσεξω λογο οτι δεν εχω πολλα κατοικιδια και θα ειχα χρονο αλλα απο εμενα το πεδιο ειναι ελευθερο που λενε..χαχαχ 
> Πιστευω οτι θα το φροντισεις αριστα.
> Οτι βοηθεια θες εδω ειμαστε.



Κώστα ούτε εγώ έχω θέμα αν το θέλεις.. μη τρελλαθούμε ε  :Happy: 

Κι η αλήθεια είναι πως την ώρα που έγραφες εσύ.. έγραφα κι εγώ (περί τι μπορώ να κάνω).. οπότε το είδα μετά μαζί με το δικό μου. Δεν το έγραψα.. σφίνα...

----------


## Καρολίνα

(τελικά;..........τί και ποιός;...... )

----------


## VASSILIOS

Για το ποιος θα το παρει Καρολινα και Κωστα ειναι καλυτερα να μιλησετε μεταξυ σας. Οταν δειχνετε ενδιαφερον για ενα ''τραυματισμενο'' πουλακι πως ειναι δυνατον να μη σας εχω εμπιστοσυνη?
Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και στους δυο σας, ασχετα σε ποιον θα καταληξει.

----------


## saxo_29

Βασιλη ηδη εστειλα μηνημα στην Καρολινα να το παρει εκεινη εφοσον μπορει να το φροντισει, και θα μπορει να του προσφερει ενα καλο περιβαλον να ζησει, μιας και εχει και αλλα μικρα παπαγαλακια για παρεουλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι πολυ χαρουμενο μαζι της.
Οτι αλλο χρειαστεις Καρολινα μην διστασεις να πεις.
Βασιλη και παλι να σαι καλα που το εσωσες το πουλακι, σιγουρα θα η ζωη του θα αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο απο δω και περα.

----------


## mariakappa

βασιλη θες και μπορεις να μου το δωσεις αυριο για να κανω την μεταφορα? εχεις παρει δηλαδη την αποφαση να το χαρισεις?

----------


## Καρολίνα

Κώστα έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου κατά πόσο τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά (αν και μικρα  :: ) δεν θα είναι επικίνδυνα για τον μικρό... αλλά για αυτό.. έχουμε χρόνο...




Οπότε.. περιμένω συνεννόηση για ώρα (είμαι της γνώμης - αν κι η Μαρία δεν έχει πρόβλημα) να ανταλλάσαμε αριθμούς κιν. ;

----------


## VASSILIOS

> βασιλη θες και μπορεις να μου το δωσεις αυριο για να κανω την μεταφορα? εχεις παρει δηλαδη την αποφαση να το χαρισεις?


Ναι Μαρια, οτι ωρα θελεις μπορουμε να βρεθουμε να το μεταφερεις.

----------


## saxo_29

Καρολινα, σου εστειλα μηνημα σχετικα με το πως οταν με το καλο γινει το φτερο του καλα θα μπορουν να παιξουν μαζι εξω...παντα με δικη σου επιβλεψη ομως.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> βασιλη θες και μπορεις να μου το δωσεις αυριο για να κανω την μεταφορα? εχεις παρει δηλαδη την αποφαση να το χαρισεις?



μήπως θέλει να περιμένει να το σκεφτεί; ίσως ως το Σάββατο; (και το φέρνεις μαζί στο mall? lol)

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα, σου εστειλα μηνημα σχετικα με το πως οταν με το καλο γινει το φτερο του καλα θα μπορουν να παιξουν μαζι εξω...παντα με δικη σου επιβλεψη ομως.



Κώστα άντε εγώ να έχω το νου μου να σώσω το μικρό απο τα κακιασμένα  :: >. εμένα απο αυτά.. ποιός θα με σώσει; χαχαχαχχαα

----------


## Καρολίνα

Βασίλη ερώτηση.. το πουλάκι πετάει καθόλου; κι αν ναι.. κανονικά ή με δυσκολία;

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Βασίλη ερώτηση.. το πουλάκι πετάει καθόλου; κι αν ναι.. κανονικά ή με δυσκολία;


Μονο οταν εφυγε απο το χερι μου να παει παλι στο πατηθρο το ειδα. Κανονικα ή με δυσκολια δεν καταβα, γιατι εκανε μονο 10 εκατοστα πεταγμα, 3-4 φτερουγισματα.
Τις αλλες ωρες ειναι στο πατηθρο. Και στην τροφη που ειναι χαμηλα ανεβαινει κατεβαινει απο τα καγκελα.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Εντάξει, θα την δώ απο κοντά  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

Άντε με το καλό! Είμαι σίγουρη πως οποίοσ κ να το έπαιρνε θα ήταν σε καλά χέρια!

----------


## Assimakis

Τελικα τι εγινε;

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Τελικα τι εγινε;


Ολα εχουν παρει τον δρομο τους. :Happy0030:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Ολα εχουν παρει τον δρομο τους.



χαχαχαχα ε όχι ακόμαααααααα.. θέλει λίγες ωρίτσες  :winky:  : )))))))))

----------


## Assimakis

Καρολινα ανοιξε ενα θεμα για την προοδο του και αν το κανεις στειλτο μου σε μηνυμα =DDD

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα ανοιξε ενα θεμα για την προοδο του και αν το κανεις στειλτο μου σε μηνυμα =DDD


Μα..εννοειταιιιι!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Assimakis

*Πολυ ωραια!*  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## VASSILIOS

Το παπαγαλακι ταξιδευει στην Αττικη οδο :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Το παπαγαλακι ταξιδευει στην Αττικη οδο



είμαι ενήμερηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  :Happy:      και το προσωρινό του σπιτάκι είναι έτοιμο επίσης χεχεχε

κατά 95% θα πάω αύριο για το καινούριο  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

Ενημερώνω (βιαστικά!) ότι η κυρία κατέφθασε  :Happy0062:  είναι ήδη στο σπιτάκι της.. (*την έβγαλα μερικές φώτος..περιμένω να δω και κουτσουλιές).. αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να βάλω την μικρή μου για ύπνο που.. δεν πάει με τίποτα!... έχει κολλήσει με το μικρό  :Love0034:  χαχαχχααχαχ

----------


## saxo_29

Καλως την δεχτηκες Καρολινα. :Angel09: 

Μπορω να προτεινω ονομα; Εαν ναι προτεινω Βαλεντινα, μιας και αυριο ξημερωνει του Αγιου. Βαλεντινου. :winky:

----------


## ninos

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο παιδια !!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

η μικρη ειναι αξιολατρευτη.φωναζε σε ολη τη διαδρομη , στην αρχη συνεχεια και μετα ανα διαστηματα.με ψιλοεβριζε και στις λακουβες χαχα
ξεχασα ομως να δωσω την τροφη που μου εδωσε ο βασιλης  ::

----------


## Καρολίνα

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...793#post546793


έτοιμεεεεεεεεεεες  :Happy: ))))


Ευχαριστώ Κώστα  :Happy: ))))))))


Μα αρχικά ευχαριστώ τον Βασίλη που την έδωσε  :Happy: )))) Και ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΩΣ την Μαρία (Καππα) που νυχτιάτικα έκανε τέτοιο δρομολόγιο για πάρτι μας!  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> η μικρη ειναι αξιολατρευτη.φωναζε σε ολη τη διαδρομη , στην αρχη συνεχεια και μετα ανα διαστηματα.με ψιλοεβριζε και στις λακουβες χαχα
> ξεχασα ομως να δωσω την τροφη που μου εδωσε ο βασιλης




δεν πειράζειιιιιιιιιιι... είχα πάρει μια για budgie... για.,.. "αλλαγή γεύσης" των δικών μου λοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολ

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καλως την δεχτηκες Καρολινα.
> 
> Μπορω να προτεινω ονομα; Εαν ναι προτεινω Βαλεντινα, μιας και αυριο ξημερωνει του Αγιου. Βαλεντινου.



άστο φίλε μου....... ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕ ΑΛΛΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ χαχχαχαχαα

----------


## VASSILIOS

*Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρει την αγάπη και την θαλπωρή που της αξίζει.           * 

*Καρολίνα ευχαριστώ πολύ και μπράβο σου για την προθυμία να δεχτείς ένα τραυματισμένο πουλάκι και να γίνει συγκάτοικος σας. 
*
*Για την Μαρία τι να πω? Διέσχισε την Αττική από την μια άκρη στην άλλη, για να βρει το παπαγαλάκι ένα ζεστό σπίτι, χωρίς να έχει καμιά υποχρέωση. 
*
*Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε και την προθυμία του Κώστα να το υιοθετήσει.
*
*Εύγε σε όλους σας.* :Happy0065:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> *Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρει την αγάπη και την θαλπωρή που της αξίζει.           * 
> 
> *Καρολίνα ευχαριστώ πολύ και μπράβο σου για την προθυμία να δεχτείς ένα τραυματισμένο πουλάκι και να γίνει συγκάτοικος σας. 
> *
> *Για την Μαρία τι να πω? Διέσχισε την Αττική από την μια άκρη στην άλλη, για να βρει το παπαγαλάκι ένα ζεστό σπίτι, χωρίς να έχει καμιά υποχρέωση. 
> *
> *Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε και την προθυμία του Κώστα να το υιοθετήση.
> *
> *Εύγε σε όλους σας.*




Βασίλη μην τα τραγικοποιούμε  :Happy: )) Μια χαρά είναι η πιτσιρίκα.. εεε εντάξει την φτερουγίτσα.. θα δούμε αν και τί μπορεί να γίνει (δεν ξέρω και πόσο καιρό είναι έτσι), αλλά αν είχα κανέναν συγγενή με πρόβλημα δεν θα τον δεχόμουν;  Προς Θεού!


(άσε που είναι μια σκέτη γλύκα!!!!!!)

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Βασίλη μην τα τραγικοποιούμε )) Μια χαρά είναι η πιτσιρίκα.. εεε εντάξει την φτερουγίτσα.. θα δούμε αν και τί μπορεί να γίνει (δεν ξέρω και πόσο καιρό είναι έτσι), αλλά αν είχα κανέναν συγγενή με πρόβλημα δεν θα τον δεχόμουν;  Προς Θεού!
> 
> 
> (άσε που είναι μια σκέτη γλύκα!!!!!!)


Καρολινα ξερεις ποσοι πετανε στον δρομο τα κατοικιδια τους μολις παρουσιαστει ενα προβλημα υγειας?
Ξερεις ποσοι παιρνουν ζωακια στα εξοχικα τους το καλοκαιρι για να παιζουν τα παιδια τους και στο τελος της σεζον τα παρατανε στους δρομους?
*Εχω ιδία πειρα* απο το Πορτο Ραφτη που εμενα χρονια.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα ξερεις ποσοι πετανε στον δρομο τα κατοικιδια τους μολις παρουσιαστει ενα προβλημα υγειας?
> Ξερεις ποσοι παιρνουν ζωακια στα εξοχικα τους το καλοκαιρι για να παιζουν τα παιδια τους και στο τελος της σεζον τα παρατανε στους δρομους?
> *Εχω ιδία πειρα* απο το Πορτο Ραφτη που εμενα χρονια.



Ναι.. έχω υπόψη μου. Το κρίμα είναι ότι αυτές τις αποφάσεις τις παίρνουν μεγάλοι άνθρωποι.. που περιμένεις να είναι πιο υπεύθυνοι.....

----------


## jk21

ενα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε ολους οσους συμμετειχαν  σε οτι εγινε !

----------


## geog87

Μπραβο σε ολους παιδια!!!!

----------


## maria ps

κάτι καλό έγινε εδώ!!! μπράβο σε όλους σας!

----------


## Mitsogou

ωραιος ρεε φιλε!! θηλυκο ειναι !

----------


## Καρολίνα

> ωραιος ρεε φιλε!! θηλυκο ειναι !




Το ξέρουμε :-)

----------

